# italian trip



## micktheb (Jan 4, 2008)

hello everyone
my 1st posting on this forum hope u can help,
next year we wll be traveling down as far as sorrento and would like to know what it is like weather wise and how safe is it for camping, we will be going in may for 3 weeks, we are also bringing our dog.
when we get in the area we will be going to a small village of calabritto to hopefully find the wifes grandfathers family.
we have only been as far as rome about 16 year ago so i think it has changed a bit since then.
cheers
M.P.B


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mick

Welcome to MHF, sounds a good idea for a trip to me.

Sorrento is beautiful but a bit touristy and I'm unsure about the camping facilities but I'm sure the weather will be fine in May.

We do have a member here who posts regularly and lives in Sorrento so perhaps he'll give some good advice if he sees your post?

Maybe a good idea to subscribe and get the full benefit of all the MHF resources?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

AAHHH Sorrento. This was my first taste of Italy about 15 years ago. Can't help re MH parking (we were on a package holiday!!). But it will always be a magical place for me. We visited Napoli, Vesuvius, Pompii and the famous Amalfi route. We will be back soon, with the Motorhome, and are looking forward to any comment on here.
Fantastic area, you make me very jealous.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

In the years gone, I have visited Sorrento in May, June, July and September. July was by far the best for weather, but it was too hot in Pompeii!

I am not sure, but do not think motorhomes are allowed around the Amalfi coastline, or if they are, there may be restrictions in place.

We do have our own correspondant who lives in the Sorrento area, so hopefully Eddie will pick up this thread.

Russell


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Never been, yet, but welcome to MHF anyway. Hope you enjoy posting.

Happy travels and have a great time in Sorrento.

Johnny F


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italy trip*

 Buon giorno Micktheb,
and welcome to MHF. As already suggested, you might find it a very good idea to subscribe - you'll fine the tenner the best you'll invest. I can see that your planned trip to Sorrento and Southern Italy is bound to be firing a lot of questions in the future.
Now, down to brass tacks.
The main road from the exit of the A3 'autostrada' at Castellamare di Stabia to Sorrento - the SS145 - is a bit daunting to some motorhomers, especially if you have a particularly big motorhome. Having said this, the road is the main road, and carries HGV's, coaches, et al. In this case you may want to consider camping in Pompei, just across the road from the excavations, and only 5 mins. from the Circumvesuviana railway station, frokm where there are regular and frequent trains to Sorrento, Naples, Ercolano - www.campingspartacus.it
The SS 145 is at the moment undergoing some improvments - a new tunnel to cut out a lot of the bends - but Lord only knows when that will be finished. 
There are lots of camping sites on the Sorrento peninsular, see www.camping.it
The most central, and best, for Sorrento itself are
www.nubedargento.com and
www.santafortunata.eu

To get to Calabritto, don't even think about going down the Amalfi Drive (SS163) with a motorhome - they are banned any way between 07:00 and 23:59.
Go back to Castellamare di Stabia, pick up the A3 to Salerno, carry on in the direction of Reggio Calabria to about 40 Kms. beyond Salerno, and exit at Contursi. The SS91 will take you up the valley beyond Contursi Terme towards the Altopiano del Laceno and Calabritto. I should reckon a 2 and a half hour journey with a M/home.I know that at Contursi and Laceno there are aree di sosta, athough I've not used them myself.
You can find more soste at www.turismoitinerante.it
As for the weather in May, I would call it variable leaning to fair, with lots of sunshine, but also some more unsettled cooler periods. Don't be too surprised if there is still snow about up above Calabritto.
Enjoy your trip to Sorrento, and hope your quest for 'antenati' (ancestors) is successful.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## micktheb (Jan 4, 2008)

*re italy trip*

thanks for the info,
looks like the amalfi could be a no no as our motorhome is a hymer a-class and i dont think the wife would like the drive. looking at goole maps there seems to be a lot of campsites along the coast near ruins called "paestrum" maybe this area will be better for us as it is not to close to the big citys and looks an easier route to calabritto(a3-e45 then s91). again thanks for your reply.
cheers 
mick brown.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Paestum*

 Buon giorno Mick,
Paestum is a wonderful choice if you don't like towns/cities.
The temples there are amongst the best preserved Classical Greek temples anywhere, and it is also blessed with wide sandy beaches. That's why it was chosen as the main beachhead for the Salerno landings of September 1943. From there you will be within easy reach of Calbritto, if that is the main reason for your journey.
If you would like to get some feeling for the Calabritto area as it would have been in your grandparents time, strongly suggest you read 'Christ stopped at Eboli' by Carlo Levi.
Eboli by the way is where you should exit the A3 autostrada for Paestum, that way avoiding busy Battipaglia.
However, I would suggest that on the way down you still stop at least for a couple of nights at Pompei, so that you can visit the excavations there, and take a train into Sorrento.
The Amalfi drive is anyhow a no no with motorhomes.
Whatever you decide, enjoy.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## alli (Feb 22, 2008)

hi
we have just returned from a 5 mth trip around europe and went to sorrento and the amalfi. We did the pompei trip also. If you can try to stop at a campsite in a place called vico equesie, it is in the ACSI book. It is in a lovely spot right on the sea. We hired a moped in the town and drove all the way to sorrento (about 15 mins) and right along the amalfi coast in one day. It is a great was to see it, on a moped. You cant drive a motorhome down there, you will see why. I think it was only 10€ for the night and was in a lovely spot.


----------

